
Netflix’s Bill Gates Documentary Reveals a Restless Mind Still Hard at Work - RickJWagner
https://thenewstack.io/netflixs-bill-gates-documentary-reveals-a-restless-mind-still-hard-at-work/
======
allears
Bill Gates is (was?) a talented programmer and a greedy, ruthless businessman.
That's it. That's all. To think that some people consider him some kind of
philosopher, visionary, or elder statesman is sad. If I'm not mistaken, most
of the initiatives of his foundation have worked out poorly.

~~~
nly
Most startups fail, so it's not surprising many of his initiatives have also
failed. Regardless of his career path, at least he's now _trying_ to do
something worthwhile with his wealth.

